# Mann Lake ventilated jacket



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with the Mann Lake ventilated jacket or suit? My jacket protects me but it's like being in a sauna! ML has them on sale but I'd like some info from a user before I buy. Thanks


----------



## qarl (Jun 9, 2015)

Love mine. Zipper is heavy duty and I think the jacket will last for years.

I got another one (as a gift) from Betterbee, and the zipper is flimsier and the mesh material is overall thinner. I have problems with the zipper jamming and coming off track all the time.

Go with Mann Lake's!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I love mine it protects me quite well as seen in the videos on this thread .....not one sting 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?323735-Divide-and-conquer-to-find-a-mean-queen


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Mine is okay and going into its third year. I do dislike the fencing veil though!


----------



## rpharr (Dec 24, 2013)

Used my full suit all last year. It is a little heavier to wear but worth it. I stay a lot cooler in it, and sweat does not mat it to your skin. I had my hives very mad a few times last year. Not one sting thru this suit. I'm very satisfied with mine.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

ML has totally changed their design. I was there on Friday. I was all set to pick up the old style but they didn't have one left in my size, only the new style. It is definitely lighter in weight. Its ok, I used it today. I may remove some of the excess Velcro zipper covers that have to be undone before the zippers can open. I'm sure it will be fine, cooler than the canvas, just not what I wanted. I had it on and off several times today in between yards. I'm sure Ill get used to it.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm almost certain I got my jacket from Rossman Apiaries. It's on the 3rd year now and has no rips, tears or sting thu's. Zippers are brass. It was considerably cheaper than the ML suit at the time. I haven't checked prices since.

I've never had a veil that wasn't a fencing veil but my next one won't be a fencing veil. I don't mind getting stung a few times, but I don't like being stung on the face.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I like mine pretty well. I don't use it terribly often usually just a veil over a fishing wide brim hat (zippered veil just dangling). The jacket is nice though.


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

Agree about mesh in veil. Hate it for seeing anything in the hive. I keep mine in the truck in case someone wanders up and is curious.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

When I use a suit it is the mann lake vented jacket. It is made well. I wouldn't say I love it. Whenever I have to put it on it is a bad day in the beeyards


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Last time this topic came up I was mocked for suggesting that the fencing mesh in the veil sucked due to glare.
Now I see that I am not alone.
So yes I have a Mann Lake ventilated jacket that I love.
However, I mainly use it for grunt work like pulling honey, NOT hive inspections.
I prefer my clear view veils (that are no longer made in the brand I hoarded) for seeing eggs, etc....
But yeah. Working in the heat, pulling honey or ???? bring on the vented jacket!


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I would note again that they have redesigned their suit and jacket a few months back. So the one you can purchase today is not like most that are being discussed here. The suit is on sale now, though.


----------



## StingerMcStung (Apr 27, 2015)

I have the older (Non-pro) vented jacket. I can't speak to durability yet, but it's much cooler than a 'pollinator' jacket, albeit weighs more.

I hated the fence veil also, and switched it to the MV-110 veil pg 131. I don't know if it would be compatible with the new ProVent zipper.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

qarl said:


> Love mine. Zipper is heavy duty and I think the jacket will last for years.
> 
> I got another one (as a gift) from Betterbee, and the zipper is flimsier and the mesh material is overall thinner. I have problems with the zipper jamming and coming off track all the time.
> 
> Go with Mann Lake's!


 Will respond to this one. When a zipper starts de-railing it's the pull. Sometimes you can use needle nose pliers and pinch the pull a bit and get it to work. If all else fails you can buy a zippper repair kit at fabric stores or walmart. The kit has a set of nearly every size and style pull. Here is a video on how you repair the zipper. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgtkKjp61Bk&list=PLb0xfZ_qYaOvwzV4VtOqIP5WHeJZV1zva

I've repaired many zippers and the way I do it is to use side-cutters to nip off the stop at the top. Slide old pull off. Slide new pull on and then I use a little shoe goo or some marine goo...hope you have seen that stuff. I put a tiny little gob or ball of shoe goo at the top of the zipper and make a stop. You don't have to be a seamstress or do any sewing if you're clever.


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

SteveStevenson said:


> Anybody have any experience with the Mann Lake ventilated jacket or suit? My jacket protects me but it's like being in a sauna! ML has them on sale but I'd like some info from a user before I buy. Thanks


We stock two different styles of ventilated jackets (we have ventilated suits but they are kid's suits). Our ventilated jackets are super nice. Up to 2XL our have brass YKK zippers. Over that size, up to 5XL as I recall, they are nylon zippers. Give Stacy at Capital Bee Supply a call and she can assist you with sizing, pricing, etc. 608-444-1493

Rich


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

I have the new Pro JAcket and like it except for the fencing veil and the fact u have to be careful and move it away from your face, it wants to lay against ur chin OUCH


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I had a thought worth sharing...My next jacket will be from a supplier that sells replacement veils that actually fit the jackets they sell. Bought a replacement veil from ManLake that had a different zipper on it, and had to have a seamstress sew the new zipper on. Was costly to make it work, and ML was not interested when I pointed out that I expected their veils to fit their product. Do you all think I had unreasonable expectations...?

*P.S. I too do not understand why our vendors sell veils with so many threads in the screen. We don't need to keep out tiny bugs or mosquitoes, just honey bees!!*


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> I have the new Pro JAcket and like it except for the fencing veil and the fact u have to be careful and move it away from your face, it wants to lay against ur chin OUCH


Mountain man: If you wear a "baseball" cap will it fit inside the jacket veil. Someone suggested that when Pat Beek's son was stung on the face because the veil was against his face. My Ultrabreeze jacket is roomy enough so I normally wear a cap, which keeps the veil away from my face.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Lburou said:


> *P.S. I too do not understand why our vendors sell veils with so many threads in the screen. We don't need to keep out tiny bugs or mosquitoes, just honey bees!!*


That's the truth. It's no wonder that so many beekeepers have problems seeing eggs in dark brood comb. Fortunately I have great vision but it's still hard to see eggs through window screen.


----------



## RangerLee (Apr 26, 2015)

I have the full suit. I purchased after moving to Madera, CA. The suit is crazy hot - even when wearing shorts beneath it. However - the suit has allowed me to deal with 2 AHB hives at the park I work at without fear. Fully covered in attacking bees is truly an interesting experience... So I have to say I love my suit!


----------



## StingerMcStung (Apr 27, 2015)

Lburou said:


> I had a thought worth sharing...My next jacket will be from a supplier that sells replacement veils that actually fit the jackets they sell. Bought a replacement veil from ManLake that had a different zipper on it, and had to have a seamstress sew the new zipper on. Was costly to make it work, and ML was not interested when I pointed out that I expected their veils to fit their product. Do you all think I had unreasonable expectations...?
> 
> I thought exactly the same thing Lburou, and is so far my only complaint about Mann Lake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bee Pimp (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't care for the new Manlake suit the mesh is very small and in my view does not have the air flow of the old material. It is super light though. For the last 2 years I've used the Blue Sky vented jacket with hoop style hood and love it. I originally had the hat style hood an hated it every time I bent down or if it was windy it would fall off my head. I sweat like a pig and vented is the only way to go.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Bee Pimp said:


> I don't care for the new Manlake suit the mesh is very small and in my view does not have the air flow of the old material. It is super light though. For the last 2 years I've used the Blue Sky vented jacket with hoop style hood and love it. I originally had the hat style hood an hated it every time I bent down or if it was windy it would fall off my head. I sweat like a pig and vented is the only way to go.


Which suit are you referring to the Provent or the Vented suit?


----------



## Davidlee1943 (Jun 9, 2016)

Let me know if you get one and how it works. I too need one. Thanks


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought a ML ventilated suit about two years ago and didn't really like it. Zippers sucked, hood didn't stay up well, and the cuffs weren't great. Rarely used it.

Bought another one a month or so ago and it's MUCH better, with all the problems above notably improved. Am very happy with it.


----------

